

HTML5 rotary tech demo - TomGullen
http://www.scirra.com/labs/rotary/

======
adziki
The best part of this demo is that hitting shift that much make windows prompt
me for Sticky Keys. Seriously, how many people have ever said YES to that.

~~~
TomGullen
Sticky keys is something I despise and I have no idea how to permanently
disable it :-(

